

RubyConf 2008 Keynote - Fuck Ruby - pwim
http://rubyconf2008.confreaks.com/keynote.html

======
cschneid
Interesting talk, although as he calls out, his ideas are reinventions of
other languages.

I really like ruby in the historical context of scripting languages. It's a
perfect child of perl, has roots in shell scripting, and makes "normal" tasks
trivial. Open a file, print all lines is quick and easy for instance.

I feel like ruby has mastered it's niche and other languages have mastered
theirs. If I want parallelism, haskell makes a lot of sense, due to the
riggerous math and magic it has to verify everything.

For his closure based language, he invented javascript. And so on.

I'm not against any of these ideas in particular, but I don't think Ruby is a
great start language to shoehorn into other ideas, or other types of
languages.

